# SIMS CLINIC



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am going  a little mad here as I am not sure how to navigate the site and access replies. I keep checking to see if there are any replies and seem to come up with old messages so I am not sure what I am doing wrong.. I am trying to decide between Institute Marquez and Sims clinic Dublin for Egg donation with ICSI and I wonder do you have any advice or experiences you could share. Dublin would be much easier for us. Yes , the price is horrendous so any other clinics that have good results very welcome. I can appreciate that you have all possible been through this part of the process re choosing your clinic but any thoughts help appreciated. I am feeling a little like a hamster on a wheel at the moment, turning into  a rat in a whole.

SIMS seems to take about 4-6 months from initial appointment to the egg transfer and this seems a very ling time.
Success rates appear to be 70% for clinical pregnancies and 55 % per cent for live births - does this seem average, good........ 
Any other stories thoughts experiences very, very very welcome!Many thanks.


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Julia,
Yes Sims is very convienent for treatment but if it is DE you are going for its a lot lot easier than IVF - you really only need very minimum meds and one lining scan - simple as that !!!
When we first decided on DE - I emailed about 20 clinics I found on the web - I then sorted through them and emailed back ones we were interested in. We based our choice on reviews on this fantastic site and of coure for us money was a big issue.
We decided on Reprofit as we could have 4 fresh goes for 1 at Sims !!!  Sort of a no brainer really !!!!

If you have decided on IM for your treatment I would say go for it - as long as you are happy and confident with your clinic it means a lot.

Dont get to hung up on % offered my clinics as really at the end of the day its a pure numbers game  / luck - call it what you will .

Going abroad for treatment is fine - its a nice break away with a bit of treatment too.  I flew home day of transfer - drove home in the snow to my house and got up at 5am for work the next day !!  It really is that easy .

Hope you make the right choice and go with what your heart says.
XXX


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for responding! Very much appreciated.

Still trying to work it all out but you have said is very helpful.


----------

